# 4 Wheelers



## gtaff (Jan 19, 2005)

I screwed up big time yesterday.  I stopped by a place that sold Polaris 4 wheelers and got to looking at them.  What do you guys think on these machines.  I am used to the Honda and Yamaha 4 wheelers.  So pros and cons who makes the best.  It really looks like Polaris has some good things going.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 19, 2005)

I am a Suzuki fan!  Mine is a 1986 and runs great!  I want a new one but just can't justify it.  I think all of the name brands are real good and you can't go wrong any one of them!  It just boils down to what you want out of the 4-wheeler.  Work (plow, haul), play....  They are all great machines.


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive owned honda's, and yamaha's. I like my polaris the best. it seems to be unstopable, and always runs great! and rides like a cadilac. just my .02. (not trying to start a war!)


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 19, 2005)

*Honda is my ONLY choice*

I've owned 3 hondas, never had a problem with any of them and sold the 1st two for almost what I paid for them when I bought them.  They hold their value for sure.  Several of my club members have other brands and from what little I can tell from their experiences, Yamaha seems to be good.  My dad and uncle both have Timberwolfs and like them.  Polaris seems to be the cadillac when it comes to riding, but they tend to have some mainenance issues from time to time.  I have a buddy with one and he had it in shop numerous time with starter and battery issues back during deer season.  I think he must have a lemon though.  I say if you like it, then go with your gut feeling and buy it.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 19, 2005)

I love my Polaris.  Have had no problems with the 4 wheeler or Ranger.


----------



## mepps (Jan 19, 2005)

i've owned 2 polaris atvs, both ran strong and had a superior suspension.  both spent some time in the shop with electrical problems.  i have a honda now, not as plush, but zero problems with reliability and very strong running.


----------



## Hambone (Jan 19, 2005)

From my experiences and those of others I know, Polaris has a great product and one that will last with regular and disciplined maintenance.  That primarily includes oil changes and routine greasing of the joints.  So, if you're a maintenance freak, a Polaris would be a great choice.

If you're not disciplined in terms of maintenance, a Jap ATV might be a better choice.


----------



## Derek (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got the 330 Sportsman  and my dad's got the 700, no problems out of either since we've had them.  I think the 500 would be perfect size if I got another one.  That 700 is too powerful for me.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a Sportsman 500 and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 19, 2005)

My wife, daughter, and I ride ATV's a lot, we have 2 700's and a 600 and love them. The bigger machines like these do require some maintenance but I mind.


----------



## jthunt1 (Jan 20, 2005)

Let  Polaris stick to snowmobiles and get you a real bike. I've owned a bunch of different bikes and the 660 grizzly takes them all. We have a large group that rides all summer and about half of us now own the grizzly.  My 2002 has plenty of power locking diff. and one of the best things it's heavy enough in the front to hold it down on those steep hills. http://forum.gon.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=87632[/IMG]


----------



## HuntinMan (Jan 21, 2005)

I love my Polaris. I have the 500 and am glad I did not get the 700. The 500 does all I need. It is excellent in the woods, pulls great, runs great. Change the oil on time like most any thing. I have about 125 hours on mine now. The first one I owned was also a Polaris 330 2X4 loved it too with no problems. Sold it and got the 500 4X4 that I have now and will keep for a long time. I looked long and hard before I purchased my first one and went with Polaris at that time simply because it was about $750.00 less than the Honda. This was several years ago and it was a Honda dealer. Now they all cost tomuch just like trucks do, LOL, but I paid to play or hunt ever how you look at it.............  :


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jan 21, 2005)

Love my Sportsman 500 H.O. it's a hoss!


----------



## spaceman (Jan 23, 2005)

*Polaris*

I got my new 500 sportsman in Chattanooga at a real good discount. 
http://www.southernpowersports.com/group_new.asp?groupID=2
Sportsman 500 for $5683 and no tax!!!!
You can pull start a 500 but not a 600 or 700 in case of emergency.
My 500 polaris is faster that my brother in laws 500 honda!! This is my second polaris and I've had honda and suzuki before.
I won't switch! Hit the start button and go!! The top head light is controlled by a switch. The Honda's headlight blinds you from the reflection if something is on the front rack.
Give them a call if the price is agreeable, I drove up from Florida and there were people from Pennsylvia, Indiana there when I got mine 2 Christmas's ago.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Jan 23, 2005)

*Polairs*

I have a polaris sportsman rse 500 HO,it's a great ride with plenty of power


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 26, 2005)

I LOVE MY 700 POLARIS!
i have ridden alot of others but this is the cadillic of atv's
I have been with 4 different people to PVT in chattanooga to pick up theirs after they rode mine.
i don't think you'll regret it. Mine is a 2003 model and no problems at all .


----------



## gtaff (Jan 26, 2005)

How do they compare in price??


----------



## beretta (Jan 26, 2005)

I love my kitty cat(Artic Cat). It goes everywhere I need it to go. Oh I don't have to worry about a belt either.It has shaft drive and wet clutches.


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 26, 2005)

dads cost 5700.00 $ out the door back in may
in chattanooga tn. at PVT do a search on the net for pvt or southern motorsports they list their prices on the web and update it often. the price on their site is out the door price.
out of state people don't pay sales tax in tennessee .
as best as i can remember this saved us about 1300.00$
over the best price in Ga.
Local dealers do the warrenty work also if needed


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 27, 2005)

Go Check Out The New John Deere 4 Wheeler It Looks Like A Great Machine


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 27, 2005)

I just checked out a used 2002 Kawasaki Prairie 650 4x4 with aluminum wheels, Gator tires...all the bells and whistles including spacers so the wheels/tires stick out further...a lift kit...winch which can be set up at either end like with a trailer hitch arrangement...includes remote cable with the winch...all plastic replaced with camo plastic...engine has 57 hours and 303 miles...purrs like a kitten and roars like a lion too...does $5000. sound like too much $?


----------



## meedk111 (Jan 27, 2005)

if you want something that rides smooth buy a polaris.
if you want something that will go any where buy a grizzly 660.
if you want something that does not cost too much, will go any where you need to go, will last for ever,  with very little time in the shop and more time in the woods buy a HONDA RANCHER 350 TWO WHEEL DRIVE WITH A MANUAL SHIFT AND ADD SOME GOOD TIRES. COST IS ABOUT $3,890.


----------



## creekhunter (Jan 28, 2005)

I looked at both Polaris and Arctic Cat at Christmas. Both were great machines. I bought the Arctic Cat 400 with the dump bed. Polaris has a 6-month warranty. Arctic Cat has a 2-year warranty, with a $50.00 deductible. Polaris has a 1" receiver hitch. Arctic Cat has a 2" receiver. Polaris wanted $450.00 for a Warn winch. Arctic Cat had a $69.00 special for the very same winch. My Polaris dealer didn't want to deal. My Arctic Cat dealer wanted my business!   

I'm very pleased and plan on buying another Arctic Cat when I can afford it (for my wife).

I think they Polaris and Arctic Cat are both good machines. I was told that two brothers own the two companies.


----------



## Vectorman (Jan 29, 2005)

We take several 4-wheeler trips a year to the mountians of Virginia. When we go we take 3 Polaris', 2 Hondas, 2 Suzukis and 2 Kawasakis. Each one has its good and bad points. Polaris makes a great 4 wheeler. They only have one problem that I don't like. They are scary coming down steep hills. The back wheels will start sliding down the hills and you must brake hard to keep from swapping ends. When we go riding, it doesn't matter which atv you are riding. We always come home looking like this.  

 Vectorman


----------



## carabrook (Apr 28, 2005)

We own a honda, 2 wheel drive recon and it has been a great little machine. Found it a bit light for pulling trailers full of wood up hills and plowing foodplots so this spring we bought a Rhino side by side, 2 wh, 4 wh and full differential lock with full 13" ground clearance and a wynch. We are very happy with it and the power to go anywhere is pretty evident.


----------



## B Young (Apr 29, 2005)

I recommend the new Suzukis. I have a 2003 500 that is awsome. It has about as much power as a lot of the big ones. If I was going to get one I would make it a new Suzuki 700 Twin Peaks I have ridden one and they are niiiiiiiice!  They are also cheaper than most.


----------

